# PC won't boot up when using dual channel RAM placement.



## Frostified (May 26, 2020)

This is sort of a reassurance question since I'm just about to upgrade my RAM. Right now I have both sticks next to each other instead of in a 1-3 or 2-4 configuration. Every time I boot my PC, a reminder pops up saying to put them in 1-3 or 2-4 for optimal performance but when I do that and turn on the PC, all the hardware switches on but the boot up won't initiate which I assume is the BIOS not starting. Do you know if its faulty RAM sticks or something else like a motherboard problem?

RAM - Corsair 2400mhz, DDR4, 8GB (both)
Motherboard - ASUS PRIME Z270-P


----------



## Regeneration (May 26, 2020)

If both sticks work fine in a single channel setup then this is a motherboard problem.

Update motherboard's BIOS to the latest version:
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/PRIME_Z270-P/PRIME-Z270-P-ASUS-1205.zip

Reset BIOS to defaults and then install the memory according to this diagram:




ASUS listed several Corsair DDR4 2400 sticks as supported:
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/PRIME_Z270-K/PRIME_Z270-K_memory_QVL_report_201712.pdf

Try to reseat the CPU and make sure the CPU cooler screws aren't too tighten.

Loosen the motherboard screws around the memory slots area


----------



## Frostified (May 26, 2020)

I will give all these a go and report with results. Much appreciated.



Regeneration said:


> If both sticks work fine in a single channel setup then this is a motherboard problem.
> 
> Update motherboard's BIOS to the latest version:
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/PRIME_Z270-P/PRIME-Z270-P-ASUS-1205.zip
> ...


Well. I updated to the latest BIOS, loosened all mentioned screws, reseated CPU and placed the sticks in 2-4 as the diagram shows but no luck. Motherboard is a month old and this happened right out of the box, I just never got around to fixing it.


----------



## Regeneration (May 26, 2020)

Did you try to reset the CMOS while the memory was installed in dual channel?

There are TWO possibilities here:

1. Compatibility issue between the motherboard and that specific memory.
2. Defective channel on the motherboard.

You need another pair of memory but from a different vendor to figure it out for sure.


----------



## Frostified (May 26, 2020)

I will have to try the CMOS suggestion later. I ordered a new pair of RAM that's certainly compatible as well. Gets here on Thursday so I can test it then. Thanks a lot for your help, I will share if I find a solution.


----------



## Frostified (May 28, 2020)

Right, so I tried resetting the CMOS with the 2-4 configuration in place but the PC doesn't even reach the acreen where it ask you to confirm to reset to default settings. The motherboard's EZ Debug LED reaches the RAM light, waits a second and goes back to CPU and then loops back to RAM. This repeats if I have a RAM stick in slots 1 or 2 whereas 3 and 4 both work just fine. I tested it with the new pair of 3600mhz RAM sticks so I'm kind of losing hope now. This motherboard is only 7 months old and when I first got it slot 2 didn't let me boot the PC so I put my one stick in 3 back then. Unfortunately it's beyond the Amazon return window now so I think I'm screwed.

One more thing. I don't know how I confused my MB's name. It's MSI Z390 A-PRO not the ASUS one. But I checked compatibility and it works with both RAM pairs I have.


----------



## Regeneration (May 28, 2020)

Minimum warranty period for PC hardware is at least 1 year.

Contact Amazon and ASUS and check who's responsible for warranty service / RMA.


----------



## Ewen861 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi there,

I’m just wondering wether you made any progress with this? I have just bought this motherboard and I’m experiencing the exact same issues, so am wondering if there is a fix or whether it’s a MB fault. 

I have tried updating the BIOS with no luck.

Thanks!


----------



## maxfly (Aug 4, 2020)

Make sure to enable xmp in the bios. If your already running xmp speed you may need to change the timings and or voltage manually. Just input the values you see on the sticker or box the memory came in.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Aug 6, 2020)

Saw that kind of problem, back in the early-2010s, with a Dell Inspiron 530S. (Core 2, a Pentium E2180, IIRC) Motherboard most likely from Foxconn.
The BIOS would just go bleep--bleep--bleep--bleep----bleep--bleep--bleep--bleep or just get a racing CPU fan.

But in the mid-2010s, IIRC, it was normal, like nothing happened, like I got a contact problem.....


----------



## Jon Vox (Feb 23, 2021)

My Asus Prime Z490-A did not boot with memory in memorybank A0 or A1. When powered down, I connected the cpu cooler's foot (Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO) to the power supply's zero (black wire). This solved the issue for me. I now use slots A1 and B1 for dual channel use.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 24, 2021)

Jon Vox said:


> My Asus Prime Z490-A did not boot with memory in memorybank A0 or A1. When powered down, I connected the cpu cooler's foot (Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO) to the power supply's zero (black wire). This solved the issue for me. I now use slots A1 and B1 for dual channel use.


The wire is irrelevant and dangerous, no doubt it was something else you did that allowed the slots to function


----------



## blue4life_ (Jan 8, 2022)

I am facing the exact same issue as you. I even tried using another motherboard but the same issue. I'm thinking maybe a PIN on the CPU might be bent or corrupt but no way to prove it.


----------



## tulowice79 (Jan 15, 2022)

ryzen 5 5600x, asus tuf gaming b550plus, gigabyte 2060 6gb, golden field icy chill 3x 120mm 360 mm radiator water cooler, corsair vengeance rgb pro 32 gb 2x16 ddr4 3200mhz c16 xmp, crucial P1 M.2 2280 1TB. TUF GAMING CASE
AFTER ONE MONTH OF USE BSOD ALL THE TIME. TRY EVERYTHING. UNABLE TO REINSTAL WINDOWS. PC ATEMPT TO AUTOMATIC REPAIR. 
So i try disconect everythink one by one. and looks like a dual chanel ram couse a BSOD. after checking with difrent ram still same. i was sure its a slot in motherboard. now new motherboard rog strix b550f gaming and same story. everything work perfect only on a single ram .  Any idea?


----------



## sen4s (Jan 18, 2022)

blue4life_ said:


> I am facing the exact same issue as you. I even tried using another motherboard but the same issue. I'm thinking maybe a PIN on the CPU might be bent or corrupt but no way to prove it.


I've had this issue as well since I built my pc, currently on my second motherboard in hopes of fixing the issue with no hope. Also assuming it's a bent pin.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 19, 2022)

Overtightening a cpu cooler can damage traces to the ram slots
Back them off and refasten, but don't do it too tight.


----------



## jingl3s (Feb 15, 2022)

Jon Vox said:


> My Asus Prime Z490-A did not boot with memory in memorybank A0 or A1. When powered down, I connected the cpu cooler's foot (Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO) to the power supply's zero (black wire). This solved the issue for me. I now use slots A1 and B1 for dual channel use.


This was the most useful comment for my case.
I have a motherboard with dual RAM since the begin. I get 2 new ones. My Motherboard have only 2 slots. They never work when the 2 new are plug at same time.
By moving the cpu cooler connection from CPU to system as the 2 have same pins, the motherboard start with the 2 RAM. This means the new RAM comsume more power and the motherboard with CPU cooler connected on CPU have a drawback.
Thanks for this forum that helped me


----------

